# Kicker motor and beaver tail pods



## Supergrit (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe that beaver tail pods would be excellent on my 16 foot tunnel haul John boat but i have 90 hp Johnson jet drive with a 2 hp kicker motor. The kicker motor is on the transom can a person mount beaver tail and keep the kicker on the transom. I need the kicker motor for emergencies and can't afford to loose it wondering if there is a way to have both.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 19, 2012)

If someone only made a trolling motor mount that sat on the Side of the boat and then just turn it 90* and drop it straight in the water...

I think I smell a new Buddychrist invention! 

The side mounted trolling motor!


----------



## Supergrit (Jul 19, 2012)

That could be a way I was always thinking longer past the pods maybe on a rail system slide it out past the boat for trolling and then slide it back in place for moving


----------

